# Bar Tape



## montage (13 Jul 2009)

Don't care about colour really....this is for my hack bike. On student funds so can pay a little and cover the postage etc

Cheers


----------



## montage (17 Jul 2009)

got some now - cheers for looking


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2009)

Where you vanished to then Montage?
Or am i just not seeing your posts now


----------



## montage (18 Jul 2009)

Was busy with exams + computer was broken .....and I've been getting out more


----------



## Joe24 (18 Jul 2009)

montage said:


> Was busy with exams + computer was broken .....and I've been getting out *self-gratifying *more



Fixed it for you


----------



## spandex (18 Jul 2009)

Joe.....


----------



## Joe24 (18 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> Joe.....



Sorry


----------



## spandex (18 Jul 2009)

I know you can not help it


----------



## Joe24 (18 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> I know you can not help it



You can beat an egg but you cant beat a ...................


----------



## montage (18 Jul 2009)

Oooo Is this like have I got news for you?




Joe24 said:


> You can beat an egg but you cant beat a ..._testicle without inflicting pain_


----------



## Joe24 (18 Jul 2009)

montage said:


> Oooo Is this like have I got news for you?


----------



## spandex (18 Jul 2009)

what is wrong with HIGNFY


----------



## Joe24 (18 Jul 2009)

Nothing
Id rather not have my balls beaten though


----------

